# Long Beach, CA-Pet ID: 10-02064, Sage, Female, Young, Silver Sable GSD



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

A Silver Sable GSD(If I am mistaken on her color please feel free to correct me) is available for adoption at the SPCALA Animal Shelter in Long Beach California.She is not spayed yet, but should be soon.She has a saggy stomach, the shelter is assuming she had puppies, but when she came no puppies were with her.
Sage is total sweetie, very pretty, very playful and energetic. She is eager to please and ready to have a loving forever home.

Here is her Pet Finder page:

Adoptable German Shepherd Dog: Sage: Petfinder

Here is a picture of her:









If you or know anyone who is interested in her please contact the SPCALA Animal Shelter in Long Beach, CA.Here is their contact information:

P.D. Pitchford Companion Animal Village & Education Center
7700 East Spring St., Long Beach
(562) 570-SPCA

Their hours of operation:
Wed-Fri 10am-5:30pm,Sat & Sun 10am-4pm
They are closed Mondays & Tuesdays.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

OK, where's the person on here that wants a silver sable???


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

GSDElsa said:


> OK, where's the person on here that wants a silver sable???


It doesn't have to be someone on here, it can be anyone.It can be someone on here who knows someone.
I just posted it so people can tell others that are looking for a GSD, and this one happens to be Silver Sable.I looked up silver sable GSDs and it is what she looks like.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Um, yeah...I know. But there was a poster on here last week saying they wanted a "silver sable." They might be interested in this dog.

So, I was saying..."where's the poster that wants the silver sable?"


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

maybe they got one??or havent been on here...


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/132711-silver-sable-breeders.html <the thead looking for a silver sable, you could send the person posting this a PM Jessiewessie...though they are a across the country.
Too bad your shelter cannot take full body shots instead of the overhead type, it would show the dog much better. Is there a way you can suggest this Jessiewessie?


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

onyx'girl said:


> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/132711-silver-sable-breeders.html <the thead looking for a silver sable, you could send the person posting this a PM Jessiewessie...though they are a across the country.
> Too bad your shelter cannot take full body shots instead of the overhead type, it would show the dog much better. Is there a way you can suggest this Jessiewessie?


They usually try to get the face for the potential adopters to see.I am not sure about out if state people.... :/ I have to ask next time I am there about out if state people.

A woman and her daughter were looking at her on Saturday.They really wanted to see her.So she may be adopted by them. But I can check and see.I am planning on going Friday since the shelter is only open Wed-Sun.GSDs are very popular, and get adopted rather quickly.


----------



## doreenf (Nov 7, 2007)

I have a silver sable and boy is she beautiful!!!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I had to google "Silver Sables" to make sure thats what this one was, and it was.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

she looks like a happy girl, I hope she finds a forever home soon


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

She is.lol. Me and other employees think she had babies before she got tuned it, because he belly is kind of saggy as if she was nursing, but no babies came with her.=( But she is a great all around dog.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

She is still listed as available.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Sage is still available.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Still available


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Still available. Gentle Leader trained as well. Big sweetie.


----------

